# Reputable Maltese Breeders within driving distance of New York City



## rainalee2

I have always longed to have a little maltese of my own. But circumstance (i.e., full time work and a "no dog" clause in my lease) have prevented me from being able to have one. However, things have recently changed in my life. I am now retired and my landlord (after much discussion, begging, and pleading) has agreed to letting me get a little dog. 

I've been looking on the internet to find a reputable breeder within driving distance from NYC (I live in Greenwich Village in lower Manhattan). I want to find one that I can drive to because I feel it would be traumatic to a little puppy to be shipped to me. Also, I really want to meet the breeder in person, see first hand the kind of home environment he or she was raised in, and have the opportunity to interact with the little puppy before "adopting" it and bringing it home.

This whole process is completely new to me and I really need some help. I want to make sure to I go to a breeder that is reputable, but I don't know how to begin to sort out one breeder from another by just looking at their web sites or finding their name on a list on the web.

Please help me. Could anyone out there let me know the names of breeders I can contact in my area?

I really, really would appreciate any help and advise I can get.


----------



## allheart

QUOTE (Rainalee2 @ Feb 1 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717255


> I have always longed to have a little maltese of my own. But circumstance (i.e., full time work and a "no dog" clause in my lease) have prevented me from being able to have one. However, things have recently changed in my life. I am now retired and my landlord (after much discussion, begging, and pleading) has agreed to letting me get a little dog.
> 
> I've been looking on the internet to find a reputable breeder within driving distance from NYC (I live in Greenwich Village in lower Manhattan). I want to find one that I can drive to because I feel it would be traumatic to a little puppy to be shipped to me. Also, I really want to meet the breeder in person, see first hand the kind of home environment he or she was raised in, and have the opportunity to interact with the little puppy before "adopting" it and bringing it home.
> 
> This whole process is completely new to me and I really need some help. I want to make sure to I go to a breeder that is reputable, but I don't know how to begin to sort out one breeder from another by just looking at their web sites or finding their name on a list on the web.
> 
> Please help me. Could anyone out there let me know the names of breeders I can contact in my area?
> 
> I really, really would appreciate any help and advise I can get.[/B]



Bless you, I know how hard, difficult, scarey and all it can be.....but I am soooooooooo glad you came here to find out.
The folks here can give you the absolute best advice!!!

I do know a good number of our members have babies from 

Josymir Maltese
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/

I actually have corresponded with Josy, and I love her!!! I wouldn't hesitate to get a baby from her at all!! I know she is cutting back from breeding due to the economy, but a little bit ago she did have babies available. Josy is in PA, but well worth the drive. I would strongly reccommend contacting her.

I know, I was the same way about shipping a baby. I couldn't breath just thinking about it...HOWEVER , there is a member here, who flies with your baby, in case you need to go that route.

There are other members who have Chrisman babies, and gosh, they are breathtaking.
http://www.chrismanmaltese.com/

Just to give you an idea of another breeder, although out of your area, this breeder is also a member of this site, Tina, and her babies are so adorable and prices are wonderful. Here is her site....

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

And keep in mind, that due to the economy, and I guess other reasons, sadly, a lot of babies are being surrendered, as their owners can no longer afford to take care of them. You can do a search on petfinder

http://www.petfinder.com/

You will be surprized at how many are available.

I wish you all the best and any questions, please just come here and ask.....The folks here will lead you in the right direction.


----------



## bonniesmom

Josymir is wonderful, but she's near Pittsburgh - kind of a long drive. Chrisman is closer and has outstanding pups. Another one you might try is
http://www.kandimaltese.com/Puppies.htm. Andrea is a member here and several of our members have her puppies - they are just adorable.
They are in New Jersey. Good luck - and :Welcome 4:


----------



## dkolack

Hello & Welcome & Congratulations on getting a pup!

I know it's not what you have in mind first, but I'd really encourage you
to check out some rescue groups first - at least to see if that might be
an option for you. Rescues take them in and put them in foster care for
a month or so, get them checked out at the vet etc and make sure they
are adoptable - all before you take him/her home. The agency we used
was Shitzhu's & Furbaby's Rescue. http://www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com/

They get maltese from all over the country. You fill out an online application,
then they interview you on the phone, set up a home visit, and then you get
matched with the available dogs and get to meet them. They were really
wonderful to us and sent us lots of photos etc along the way. Also, this
rescue was much more organized and easier to deal with than some of
the others around NYC.

Good luck no matter what and I hope you end up with a wonderful new addition.

Diane


----------



## rainalee2

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717262


> QUOTE (Rainalee2 @ Feb 1 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717255





> I have always longed to have a little maltese of my own. But circumstance (i.e., full time work and a "no dog" clause in my lease) have prevented me from being able to have one. However, things have recently changed in my life. I am now retired and my landlord (after much discussion, begging, and pleading) has agreed to letting me get a little dog.
> 
> I've been looking on the internet to find a reputable breeder within driving distance from NYC (I live in Greenwich Village in lower Manhattan). I want to find one that I can drive to because I feel it would be traumatic to a little puppy to be shipped to me. Also, I really want to meet the breeder in person, see first hand the kind of home environment he or she was raised in, and have the opportunity to interact with the little puppy before "adopting" it and bringing it home.
> 
> This whole process is completely new to me and I really need some help. I want to make sure to I go to a breeder that is reputable, but I don't know how to begin to sort out one breeder from another by just looking at their web sites or finding their name on a list on the web.
> 
> Please help me. Could anyone out there let me know the names of breeders I can contact in my area?
> 
> I really, really would appreciate any help and advise I can get.[/B]



Bless you, I know how hard, difficult, scarey and all it can be.....but I am soooooooooo glad you came here to find out.
The folks here can give you the absolute best advice!!!

I do know a good number of our members have babies from 

Josymir Maltese
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/

I actually have corresponded with Josy, and I love her!!! I wouldn't hesitate to get a baby from her at all!! I know she is cutting back from breeding due to the economy, but a little bit ago she did have babies available. Josy is in PA, but well worth the drive. I would strongly reccommend contacting her.

I know, I was the same way about shipping a baby. I couldn't breath just thinking about it...HOWEVER , there is a member here, who flies with your baby, in case you need to go that route.

There are other members who have Chrisman babies, and gosh, they are breathtaking.
http://www.chrismanmaltese.com/

Just to give you an idea of another breeder, although out of your area, this breeder is also a member of this site, Tina, and her babies are so adorable and prices are wonderful. Here is her site....

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

And keep in mind, that due to the economy, and I guess other reasons, sadly, a lot of babies are being surrendered, as their owners can no longer afford to take care of them. You can do a search on petfinder

http://www.petfinder.com/

You will be surprized at how many are available.

I wish you all the best and any questions, please just come here and ask.....The folks here will lead you in the right direction.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## godiva goddess

:Welcome 3: 

My Mia is a *Chrisman Maltese*. Chrisman is very well established and considered to be among the top tier breeders. They are within driving distance from NYC, I know b.c I have driven there twice and I know several other members who have, from NYC, as well. I couldn't be happier with Chrisman Maltese, and I love the Chrisman look and temperament. Good Luck to you.


----------



## rainalee2

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717262


> QUOTE (Rainalee2 @ Feb 1 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717255





> I have always longed to have a little maltese of my own. But circumstance (i.e., full time work and a "no dog" clause in my lease) have prevented me from being able to have one. However, things have recently changed in my life. I am now retired and my landlord (after much discussion, begging, and pleading) has agreed to letting me get a little dog.
> 
> I've been looking on the internet to find a reputable breeder within driving distance from NYC (I live in Greenwich Village in lower Manhattan). I want to find one that I can drive to because I feel it would be traumatic to a little puppy to be shipped to me. Also, I really want to meet the breeder in person, see first hand the kind of home environment he or she was raised in, and have the opportunity to interact with the little puppy before "adopting" it and bringing it home.
> 
> This whole process is completely new to me and I really need some help. I want to make sure to I go to a breeder that is reputable, but I don't know how to begin to sort out one breeder from another by just looking at their web sites or finding their name on a list on the web.
> 
> Please help me. Could anyone out there let me know the names of breeders I can contact in my area?
> 
> I really, really would appreciate any help and advise I can get.[/B]



Bless you, I know how hard, difficult, scarey and all it can be.....but I am soooooooooo glad you came here to find out.
The folks here can give you the absolute best advice!!!

I do know a good number of our members have babies from 

Josymir Maltese
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/

I actually have corresponded with Josy, and I love her!!! I wouldn't hesitate to get a baby from her at all!! I know she is cutting back from breeding due to the economy, but a little bit ago she did have babies available. Josy is in PA, but well worth the drive. I would strongly reccommend contacting her.

I know, I was the same way about shipping a baby. I couldn't breath just thinking about it...HOWEVER , there is a member here, who flies with your baby, in case you need to go that route.

There are other members who have Chrisman babies, and gosh, they are breathtaking.
http://www.chrismanmaltese.com/

Just to give you an idea of another breeder, although out of your area, this breeder is also a member of this site, Tina, and her babies are so adorable and prices are wonderful. Here is her site....

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

And keep in mind, that due to the economy, and I guess other reasons, sadly, a lot of babies are being surrendered, as their owners can no longer afford to take care of them. You can do a search on petfinder

http://www.petfinder.com/

You will be surprized at how many are available.

I wish you all the best and any questions, please just come here and ask.....The folks here will lead you in the right direction.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jazzmalt

Hi, rainalee. It looks like you may be having a little trouble figuring out how to reply to your posts here. If you scroll down to the bottom of your screen, below the last post you see, there are two buttons on the right hand side. One says "Add Reply" and the other says "New Topic". Just click on the one that says "Add Reply" and it will take you to a window where you can type in your new messages to add to this post. 

Good luck finding a wonderful new baby! It sounds like you're doing everything right, and I know you'll get a wonderful new addition to your life. The people here can really help steer you in good directions.


----------



## rainalee2

Thanks. I finally found that "Add Reply" button!!! I've been feeling like such a dummy not being able to get my response out.

Finding this forum has been such a breakthrough for me. You and the other members who have responded have just been so incredibly helpful and encouraging. 

I'll keep you posted on my progress towards finding a little fluffy baby of my own.

Raina


----------



## nh_gal

Curious is anyone has heard of a breeder called Belle Paws or Labelle Paws? 
Here is the website but the price looks too good to be true... 
Home Page

~Cindy


----------



## summergirl1973

nh_gal said:


> Curious is anyone has heard of a breeder called Belle Paws or Labelle Paws?
> Here is the website but the price looks too good to be true...
> Home Page
> 
> ~Cindy



I would definitely stay away. I'm sure other folks will go more in depth, but the first couple of red flags for me were puppies that are ready to go at 8 weeks. That's a BIG NO-NO. 12 weeks should be the minimum. The other thing is that they offer free shipping and they only charge $500 for their puppies. That's really off the market value as shipping costs alone can be in the $100's of dollars. Too good to be true is very likely. You might want to check out the American Maltese Association's list of reputable breeders to find a list of breeders and learn what to look for. Best wishes.


----------



## maggieh

summergirl1973 said:


> I would definitely stay away. I'm sure other folks will go more in depth, but the first couple of red flags for me were puppies that are ready to go at 8 weeks. That's a BIG NO-NO. 12 weeks should be the minimum. The other thing is that they offer free shipping and they only charge $500 for their puppies. That's really off the market value as shipping costs alone can be in the $100's of dollars. Too good to be true is very likely. You might want to check out the American Maltese Association's list of reputable breeders to find a list of breeders and learn what to look for. Best wishes.


Bridget is correct. No responsible breeder of toy breed dogs lets them go before 12 weeks.


----------



## mdbflorida

My Boo is a Chrisman. He will be 4 years old at the end of the month. Healthy, Happy and we love him to death.


----------

